# ما هو افضل كلاب ميتر (clamp meter) رقمي:



## joooon11 (28 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم

ارجو نصيحتي بافضل كلاب ميتر (رقمي) وكم الاسعار واهم المواصفات الاساسية التي تختلف بين

شركة واخرى وتميز شركة عن اخرى

ووجدت احدا انواع الكلاب ميتر يقيس الحرارة بشعاع الليز فهل هذا متوفر في السعودية

وشكرا
​


----------



## tarekrslan (28 يونيو 2012)

أفضل شركة لتصنيع أجهزة القياس هي fluke وطبعا هي أغلى من الماركات الأخرى وهي تستحق كل ليرة تدفع ثمنا لها


----------



## tarekrslan (28 يونيو 2012)

نيالك بالسعودية بتلاقي شو ما بدك عمال بحث على غوغل وستجد اكثر من موزع
دعيلنا


----------



## joooon11 (28 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك 
وهل ترشح موديل معين

وبكم الاسعار


----------



## joooon11 (30 يونيو 2012)

للرفع.....


----------



## tarekrslan (30 يونيو 2012)

أخي العزيز
يوجد موديلات و أنواع مختلفة المواصفات
يجب عليك اختيار جهاز مناسب لمتطلبات العمل لديك (مجال القياس-قياس تيارمستمر-قياس تردد-قياس استطاعة)
أقترح عليك ايجاد موزع و الذهاب إلية مع فكرة أولية عن متطلباتك.
الأسعار تتراوح من 300الى 3000 دولار أمريكي.


----------



## فائق حمادي (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## حجي يسري (18 يوليو 2012)

فلوك وبس يااخي


----------

